# Classical guitar recital suggestions?



## Messer Auditore

I'm playing classical guitar at a recital this time next year and I would like any suggestions of pieces to play. The prize is a $1 thousand scholarship, and I'll be competing with musicians of various other string instruments. I need something impressive enough but also beautiful enough to showcase my abilities. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## webfreak

I like Partita for Lute in E major by Bach - BWV 1006.

Here's a recording:


----------



## Weston

My favorite is a lute piece,_ The Earl of Essex Galliard_ by John Dowland (also known as "Can She Excuse My Wrongs?") It sounds frightfully complicated to me, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## Argus

_Una Limosnita por el Amor del Dios_ by Agustin Barrios is a great tremolo piece.

_Sonata Heroica Op. 150_ by Mauro Giuliani

The _Grand Sonata _by Paganini is another great one. The Romanze in the middle is very nice.


----------



## hankz

Type in Sharon Isbin at Amazon.com


----------



## anacrusis

What is your skill level?


----------

